# 1 truck available, west cleveland, medina, lorain county area



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm looking for some extra work. I have a 2004 F150 with 7'6" western and salt spreader. available 12am to 1pm (i work second shift) i have a back up truck if i have an issue. thanks

Matt
440-653-1364
Elyria Ohio


----------

